# Fire Rated Circuit Integrity Cable - UL Listing Withdrawn



## AegisFPE (Nov 1, 2012)

From UL Home > Perspectives > Code Authorities > Fire Code Authorities > Fire Resistive, Fire Resistant and Circuit Integrity Cables



> *Fire Resistive, Fire Resistant and Circuit Integrity Cables*UL has recently conducted research on a wide array of current products and systems originally certified under UL 2196, Tests for Fire Resistive Cables and ULC-S139, Standard Method of Fire Test for Evaluation of Integrity of Electrical Cables and determined that they no longer consistently achieve a two-hour fire-resistive rating when subjected to the standard Fire Endurance Test of UL2196 or ULC-S139.  Consequently, UL and ULC will not be able to offer certification to the current program related to these standards.
> 
> As a result, manufacturers are no longer authorized to place the UL mark or ULC mark on the following products  including Circuit Integrity Cable installed in "free air" or "in conduit:"
> 
> ...


Public Announcement Excerpt:*UL and ULC announce important changes to certification programs (Release 12PN-51)*



> For buildings currently under construction, we recognize this change may cause some complications. These referenced systems are only one of several ways that building codes can be satisfied. For additional guidance, visit UL's website below.UL began certifying these systems under the above referenced standards in 2000.  To date, UL is not aware of any field failures with currently installed systems.  However, if building owners have additional questions pertaining to the adequacy of installed systems and the code requirements at the time of construction, UL recommends they consult with the building designer or a fire protection engineer.
> 
> UL will provide research findings to the relevant technical committees (UL 2196 Standards Technical Panel and the ULC Committee on Fire Tests) and will work with these bodies to determine appropriate next steps. Stakeholders who would like to participate in the standard development activities are encouraged to contact the relevant standard committees. Until the technical committees' recommendations are complete, UL has made available an interim certification program for subscribers who wish to certify the above referenced products/systems.  Those interested in the program's details should contact UL's Principal Engineering Manager, Neil Lakomiak.


----------

